# obsessive licking of paws



## ani-lover (Sep 9, 2007)

tabby has been licking his paws and sometimes they get a bit red and almost bald. he licks and licks sometimes and i don't know if it is allergies, stress, or nothing else to do as he cannot stand up right and play normally. what do i do? i was considering bandaging them but what if he eats it?

ani-lover


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like sore hocks or urine irritating the skin. What are you using as litter? Do you havea blanket in his cage? I think his irritation is causing his licking, and not the licking causing it although it may worsen it. I'll let someone else answer you in case I am wrong but I am sure there are simple solutions for this.


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 9, 2007)

sore hocks are back feet, he seems to lick his front feet on and off in the last couple of days. i use woody pet litter but i take him out of his cage because he cannot walk right or stand. yes i put many blankets in his cage.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Sep 9, 2007)

It sounds like it could be a fungal infection.

I was showing my mini-rex one time and an old time very experienced

judgefound a small bare spot on one of my rabbits fronttoes and told me

it was a fungal infection and it was very common in warmer more humid

weather. He told me to paint white iodine on it and it cleared right up.

Roger


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 10, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> sore hocks are back feet, he seems to lick his front feet on and off in the last couple of days. i use woody pet litter but i take him out of his cage because he cannot walk right or stand. yes i put many blankets in his cage.



Sore hock can actually happen to front feet too, it's just more comon on the back. 

Could you maybe put something that tastes kind of gross where he is licking? see if it'll heal up if he's not licking them...


----------

